
Registering to vote can allow re-identification of your anonymized data - bingdig
https://medium.com/swlh/the-privacy-cost-of-voting-1907d0c9c6df
======
ent101
There is a whole field of research called Differential Privacy that deals
with, basically, how much and what data you can release and what information
can be deduced from that. It is fascinating and has many applications from
advertising (FB demographics...) to medical research.

------
hdata998
Not sure if "another reason not to vote" is what we need right now

